# Beware: NFN just laid off 73 people



## gfpmp

NFN laid off 73 people this morning.


----------



## FSMsuperhero

Yikes! Thanks for keeping us informed!


----------



## GJM6264

I can confirm this, as I was just laid off by NFN. They dropped Reverse Mortgage Solutions as a client effective immediately, leaving them only with Fannie Mae. They're ending our health insurance tomorrow, which leaves me with a few choice words. Also, Shari Nott is stepping down as CEO.


----------



## Inspectorgadget

Better start getting those liens in place, contact a local attorney for Debt collection help, civil action.


----------



## GJM6264

There is so much shady activity going on there right now that it's hard to keep track of, but a few new "affiliated" companies have opened in the last few months:

All the Right Movers is an NJ-based eviction company, owned by higher ups at NFN, that does evictions for NFN at a lower discount than other jobbers. All The Right Movers, New Jersey's Concierge Moving Company

Chik-Chak Station is a thrift store in NJ, also owned by higher ups at NFN, that "buys" items from All the Right Movers after the 30 day storage period ends. https://www.facebook.com/chikchakstation/

Commigrate is a call center, also owned by higher ups at NFN, that provides after hour phone services. The one review on the website is from a manager at NFN using a pseudonym.

They have been ignoring the actual NFN part of the business for months now. If you're a jobber, find a way to get your money while you can.


----------



## Inspectorgadget

Watch and see what happens next, the Inspectors at the bottom are going to get nailed very first as they are the easiest to cut lose. It’s sad folks are going to lose out on a income source, but also the writing has been on these social media’s walls now for along time. If no one wants to listen and believe in what’s being commented on or posted? Then that’s their own doings, diversifying is the key to ones success in life and in business.


----------



## BarelyNFN

GJM6264 said:


> Also, Shari Nott is stepping down as CEO.


She tried to step down before about a year ago so no surprise there.


----------



## BarelyNFN

GJM6264 said:


> There is so much shady activity going on there right now that it's hard to keep track of, but a few new "affiliated" companies have opened in the last few months:
> 
> All the Right Movers is an NJ-based eviction company, owned by higher ups at NFN, that does evictions for NFN at a lower discount than other jobbers. All The Right Movers, New Jersey's Concierge Moving Company
> 
> Chik-Chak Station is a thrift store in NJ, also owned by higher ups at NFN, that "buys" items from All the Right Movers after the 30 day storage period ends. https://www.facebook.com/chikchakstation/
> 
> Commigrate is a call center, also owned by higher ups at NFN, that provides after hour phone services. The one review on the website is from a manager at NFN using a pseudonym.
> 
> They have been ignoring the actual NFN part of the business for months now. If you're a jobber, find a way to get your money while you can.


There are also other "companies" and domains acquired by Shari and Chris. I hope there is an ongoing investigation with all this because its beyond shady. I'm sure there's some fraud involved there somewhere. This may sound cliche but Shari is not a nice person and only looking to gain for herself (and more than likely Jack Jaffa).


----------



## USConsulting

barelynfn said:


> there are also other "companies" and domains acquired by shari and chris. I hope there is an ongoing investigation with all this because its beyond shady. I'm sure there's some fraud involved there somewhere. This may sound cliche but shari is not a nice person and only looking to gain for herself (and more than likely jack jaffa).



so with chris, shari and maggie gone, who is in charge ?? IT IS SHARIS COMPANY SO I AM AT A LOSS ON THIS


----------



## gfpmp

Time to contact New Jersey Attorney General


----------



## GJM6264

Inspectorgadget said:


> Watch and see what happens next, the Inspectors at the bottom are going to get nailed very first as they are the easiest to cut lose. It’s sad folks are going to lose out on a income source, but also the writing has been on these social media’s walls now for along time. If no one wants to listen and believe in what’s being commented on or posted? Then that’s their own doings, diversifying is the key to ones success in life and in business.


The inspectors will all be terminated, I'd imagine. They no longer do inspections on Fannie Mae properties so there's literally no work for them. They'll probably withhold payment hoping that they can starve the contractors into agreeing to taking a lump sum less than they're owed.


----------



## BarelyNFN

GJM6264 said:


> They'll probably withhold payment hoping that they can starve the contractors into agreeing to taking a lump sum less than they're owed.


I can confirm they have been doing this to contractors for a while now so it will likely continue even if Shari is no longer around. I think Chris will be running the company now anyway.


----------



## mrenee0613

GJM6264 said:


> I can confirm this, as I was just laid off by NFN. They dropped Reverse Mortgage Solutions as a client effective immediately, leaving them only with Fannie Mae. They're ending our health insurance tomorrow, which leaves me with a few choice words. Also, Shari Nott is stepping down as CEO.


If they dropped NFN effective immediately - why are we still getting orders? As a vendor - we don't want to get the short end of the stick and do work and not get paid. I have a couple clean outs and several inspections that are for Reverse Mortgage Solutions.


----------



## PropPresPro

mrenee0613 said:


> If they dropped NFN effective immediately - why are we still getting orders? As a vendor - we don't want to get the short end of the stick and do work and not get paid. I have a couple clean outs and several inspections that are for Reverse Mortgage Solutions.


NFN is most likely obligated to complete orders that were already assigned to them before they were dropped. 

If it were me, I would err on the side of caution - honestly lay out to them what I know of their business and financial situation, including my concerns of not getting paid for future work I complete. Then I'd negotiate new pricing with them (most likely full HUD rate with no discount plus travel fees) and let them know I'll gladly complete the WO's ASAP after all services are pre-paid in full. If they don't agree to those terms, I'd happily walk away. 

They need you a lot worse than you need them right now.


----------



## GJM6264

mrenee0613 said:


> If they dropped NFN effective immediately - why are we still getting orders? As a vendor - we don't want to get the short end of the stick and do work and not get paid. I have a couple clean outs and several inspections that are for Reverse Mortgage Solutions.


"Effective immediately" were Chris Crandell's words at the meeting where he told us we were losing our jobs. Unfortunately I don't have any more information than that, but perhaps they have some obligation to finish open loans or tasks. I would call in to make sure that those orders should still be open before you complete them.


----------



## Maryjanebehave

in total agreement. all eggs in one basket means no eggs when that basket fails, n'est pas?


----------



## USConsulting

GJM6264 said:


> "Effective immediately" were Chris Crandell's words at the meeting where he told us we were losing our jobs. Unfortunately I don't have any more information than that, but perhaps they have some obligation to finish open loans or tasks. I would call in to make sure that those orders should still be open before you complete them.


Is Crandell himself still there ?


----------



## beenthere

So who is taking care of the RMS properties now???


----------



## GJM6264

Laid off employees with direct deposit were informed today that their final check will be mailed instead, and tomorrow is supposed to be pay day. The end must be near.


----------



## beenthere

So did the employees get paid? Vendors are still waiting for checks.


----------



## ProSec

Hey gfpmp did you New Jersey Attorney General? If so can you share with us the details of what the out come was? Or better yet how you went about doing so?


----------



## gfpmp

So, I received a check paying me in full with a request to continue work starting with a property that was going to closing. They committed to paying immediately. I did a stair installation and trash out, about 15 wints, 4-5 sales cleans and a few initials in November. Yesterday, I called inquiring as to when I could expect my check. I had the pleasure of speaking to Ashley Barrett who proceeded to tell me we haven't received a wire transfer in 3 weeks, if and when we get paid we'll pay you. When I stated our agreement didn't include me getting paid when they were paid she threatened me with terminating us (Wow! I'm worried about that). I did tell her I'd lien on the properties and she proceeded to get nastier and nastier. I guess this is the b**** they decided to use to tell the contractors to go **** themselves. I then called FNMA and they are now waiting for me to send a list of the completed properties to them (that will be done today. I will be calling the NJ Attorney General today. Chris Crandell is the COO as per Ms. Barrett and I will speak to him today if he's not a coward. My only satisfaction so far is I know Ms. Barrett won't have a job much longer. And yes I do know I was a fool for doing the work.


----------



## USConsulting

gfpmp said:


> So, I received a check paying me in full with a request to continue work starting with a property that was going to closing. They committed to paying immediately. I did a stair installation and trash out, about 15 wints, 4-5 sales cleans and a few initials in November. Yesterday, I called inquiring as to when I could expect my check. I had the pleasure of speaking to Ashley Barrett who proceeded to tell me we haven't received a wire transfer in 3 weeks, if and when we get paid we'll pay you. When I stated our agreement didn't include me getting paid when they were paid she threatened me with terminating us (Wow! I'm worried about that). I did tell her I'd lien on the properties and she proceeded to get nastier and nastier. I guess this is the b**** they decided to use to tell the contractors to go **** themselves. I then called FNMA and they are now waiting for me to send a list of the completed properties to them (that will be done today. I will be calling the NJ Attorney General today. Chris Crandell is the COO as per Ms. Barrett and I will speak to him today if he's not a coward. My only satisfaction so far is I know Ms. Barrett won't have a job much longer. And yes I do know I was a fool for doing the work.


I can not believe that she would threaten you. It is unprofessional in any case but man doesn't it sound funny speaking from the position they are in. I am sure she must catch heat all day from vendors and hates her job. She is probably waiting to be let go so she can collect unemployment...... If she quits she wont get it and that is NJ law however if her work conditions are unacceptable then she could collect. If she was smart that is how she would get out of their and be able to collect. If anyone needs any help with filings or finding an attorney let me know, I am in NJ and would BE GLAD to help..

Thanks


----------



## gfpmp

End of story for now


----------



## Craigslist Hack

I spoke to a higher up at MCS and one from Servicelink last week. They are saying they have vendors who are out hundreds of thousands of dollars due to NFN.


----------



## beenthere

Thank God we only worked for them for a short period of time. We are still owed some money, but as soon as I saw how long they were taking to pay, we stopped. I am familiar with Ashley as I have had the displeasure of speaking with her before. I will start calling Fannie and RMS...


----------



## teetee00

I received an email from Chris right before Christmas....I attached the body below

I'm not sure if you received a response yet but I wanted to share with you that there has been no confirmation on payment yet. However, I don't know if you were aware but we cancelled all RMS orders on Tuesday as a response to the lack of payment. As a result, we received a response back from them and they have agreed that in exchange for payment, we would consider reissuing specific critical orders that they can't get covered. 

Therefore, while I don't like to assume anything, I am optimistic that we should see some of our payments soon. The unfortunate thing is that with the holiday coming up, that may create delays on their side to assemble our payments but we are pushing them hard to get something in so we can start getting payments out. 

In addition, since it has been several weeks since the recent staff reductions, the positive financial impact of these reduced expenses will also improve our ability to begin catching up payments.

I know this isn't an ideal update but I wanted to make sure that we are being honest and keeping everyone up to date. As soon as we have more information, we will be alerting our folks in the network.

I am hoping next week we can email you with an update telling you that payment is on its way.

Best regards,


----------



## GJM6264

beenthere said:


> So did the employees get paid? Vendors are still waiting for checks.


Yes, our checks arrived in the full amount owed and cleared.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

GJM6264 said:


> Yes, our checks arrived in the full amount owed and cleared.


Sounds like you dodged a bullet. Moving forward do you plan to associate with this company or companies like them in the future?


----------



## GJM6264

Craigslist Hack said:


> Sounds like you dodged a bullet. Moving forward do you plan to associate with this company or companies like them in the future?


I'd never say never (being unemployed is a bitch so I wouldn't turn down an offer from a similar company) but I'm glad to be done with NFN forever. The employees are generally nice people, but the environment and back stabbing were toxic. They laid off 1/3 of the company in January and expected everyone to pick up the slack while also instituting a hard and fast no overtime rule. Then they stopped paying field techs who were understandably upset, and that ratcheted the stress level up to 11. I know I'm not the only one who was relieved when the other shoe finally dropped.


----------



## abarr8466

*Nfn*

Hey Usconsulting,
Can you give me the name of attorneys in NJ that are familiar with NFN's shenigans. And who you are contacting at Fannie Mae.
I was terminated from NFN in October for getting upset about payment not coming and they have been stringing me along since then with no payment.
Blaming it on needing Chris Crandle to sign off on my final Reconciliation. I have contacted attorneys in NJ but all seem to think its a fruitless effort if the company is going to file bankruptcy. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## teetee00

I would like attorney information also if anyone has it....


----------



## FSMsuperhero

Your best bet is to file mechanic liens. Fannie Mae absolutely hates this and fires the companies to resolve/pay. If you go to Fannie Mae website, they have a complaint email listed, or at least they used to. GL!


----------



## teetee00

Hey, if you haven't you should contact Paul at foreclosurepedia. He has been compiling all the payments owed to us and the fraudulently activities that have taken place and forwarding the information to HUD.


----------



## tkiefer1111

Sounds just like my experience with that turd..you have that number to FNMY?


----------

